

Ask HN: Need advice on my next direction - vesche

Let&#x27;s just say I&#x27;ve recently come into a lot of free time. I really want to get down to some intense programming, and my goal is to learn a new language and contribute to an open source project. My background is in Python and Java, and I have little experience with anything else.<p>My question for all of you is what language? And some potential open source projects that you find interesting and need more contributors. I&#x27;ve been thinking about Go or C++, but throw whatever you think at me.
======
a3n
C might be good, because it's C, and also because of your background in
Python. Python is built on C, and extensions are built on C.

C.

------
swartkrans
You might also want to consider Scala. There are lots of open source projects
to help out with anyway.

